# Discharge After Breeding?



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but my doe has a thick, gooey slightly yellow discharge from her 'lady parts'. I brought her home from being with a buck for about three hours and she came home at 4:00ish and I noticed the discharge at feeding time, around 6:30-7:00. This is my first time with breeding, as I purchased my two girls already bred last year so I'm not sure if this is normal or not. She was the only one bred as my other doe wasn't in heat for the breeding today. Is this discharge what I've seen people call 'settling' if so, what exactly does that mean? A huge thank you in advance!

See picture for a nice close up


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Not abnormal. Settling is another term for bred & it took.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you, that's what I thought it meant but I wasn't sure. Does this discharge typically happen to does after being bred?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes  not all the time you will notice it but yes


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

So, would you guess that she has settled then?


----------

